# Dairy goat book everyone should have!



## Sether55 (Dec 5, 2014)

The title is "the backyard goat" by sue weaver. I am on page 19 out of 192 of pure goat information GOLD! it was about $20 but totally worth it. I got it at tsc. It does say for begginers but I'm fairly experienced and love it. It is a good reference for giving advice (especially to someone who wants goats) I love this book and can't put it down.


----------



## Sether55 (Dec 5, 2014)

Does seem to be more of a beginners book


----------



## Dayna (Aug 16, 2012)

Ill see if it's on kindle!


----------

